# Police Officer Nathaniel Burnfield



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Nathaniel Burnfield 
*South Strabane Township Police Department
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Tuesday, November 4, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, November 4, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Commercial
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Nathaniel Burnfield was struck and killed by a dump truck while assisting at the scene of an accident. He and two other officers came up on accident on I-70, near Bentleyville.

He was attempting to clear debris from the roadway when an oncoming dump truck swerved to avoid striking their police vehicle, but instead struck Officer Burnfield.

Officer Burnfield had served with the agency for 5 years.
Agency Contact Information
South Strabane Township Police Department
550 Washington Road
Washington, PA 15301

Phone: (724) 225-9055

_*Please contact the South Strabane Township Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

